

Modernizr 2.0 beta released - customizable downloads - necolas
http://modernizr.github.com/Modernizr/2.0-beta/

======
there
irony? <http://i.imgur.com/qp5I1.png>

~~~
KuraFire
Apparently Typekit and Firefox were disagreeing about stack order. Should be
fixed now, and yes, there’s some irony in it (but also, keep in mind that the
page itself is part of the beta release, and thus, a beta version itself).

